# Homemade haunted house in Phoenix, AZ



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey all, sorry if this is against the rules or something but I've been building an independent garage haunt for the past four years, open on Halloween only and free to all comers. We've been steadily building a good sized audience and trying to make it better each year. This year we're planning to go all out with our insane asylum theme and we could use some help!

If you're in the Phoenix area (or just a generous Halloween enthusiast or home haunter) I'd greatly appreciate you checking out our GoFundMe. Thanks!

Silent Valley Mental Asylum


----------

